# Blue Claw Whisker shrimp do have Blue Claws !



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Had a rare chance the other day to see one of my Blue Claw Whisker Shrimps standing on some snow white filter material. I used it to cover a filter to prevent eggs and fry being sucked inside.

The contrast against the white colour finally allowed me to see that these shrimp really do have blue claws ! Not the brightest of blues, but definitely blue. The colour simply does not show up against other backgrounds. It's completely overwhelmed by the green of plants, or dark rocks, wood, and many substrates. 

But it was nice to see they really do have blue claws. As time has gone by, I have also noticed that their bodies become a distinct orange colour, instead of the almost glass clear appearance they had when they first arrived. The colour is darkest over their backs, and remains translucent. Very noticeable when they moult, that shed shells are translucent orange.


----------

